# Farmina is in!



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Soooooo excited, Farmina is finally available on Chewy, just placed and order for the pups and kitties. My one cat that is a dry food addict, I've tried to switch her to canned many times LOVED her samples so much she refused to eat her other good when we were all out. The pups really liked it too, I got the Chicken formula and the Fish one for the pups, not the grain free as Deuce is really allergic to potato and Honey does much better on semi grain inclusive 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

When are you getting it? ?? I'm. Excited to see how they like it! I'm still waiting on samples. My friend who owns a dog boutique says she thinks it's the acana of Italy but she wants to see the ingredients when the samples arrive. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Chewy usually takes 2 days so by the end of the week. The ingredients are up on the website too. If comparing them to acana and I would look at more than just ingredients. things like quality of meats, ash, protein, fat levels, their facilities, quality control  They seem to be amazing in all of those. I'm not a huge fan of Acana because they're always making changes to the formulas and not letting people know. I tried a sample of the Cod one and pups really liked it. Don't be put off by the size of the kibble, it's big but much softer than kibble here 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I will let you know how we do w the samples if they ever get here!! I didn't know that about acana. I will pass the info on to Leslie. Thank you! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

When did you ask for the samples? Mine came super fast but I'm in NY and they're in NJ


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

If you're interested to check out another forum I learned a lot about dog food on dogfoodchat.com, their forums have people who really know a lot and break down foods. It really opened up my eyes, I used just look at the ingredient list and go by that, pick more meats listed grain free etc. When you I started learning about the actual numbers and how to figure out how much of what is in the food it definitely made me think more. I think dog food is really complicated, it stinks!I used to be only grain free and now see my dogs actually do better on certain grains included, limited ingredients etc. I think people need to realize that most dog food companies make dog food to make money and will go along with whatever the new market trend is. First it was grain free, now it's potato free and every company is coming out with pea based foods. I now look at the food and company not just the ingredients 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Seems like everyone is trying out the Farmina - can't wait for it to arrive...I feel like a little kid haha
thought I would share this post as it talked about a lot of the reasons why this food is soooo good Farmina available in chewy.

I really hope my pups do good on it, if not I give up on Kibble completely


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Did you get the farmima in yet? ? Want to hear all about it! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes we did  Our order came Friday I got the ancestral grain chicken and also the cod. The pups like it so far and have have good poops. Kitty is happy with her grain free chicken as well. Ill post some pictures of what the kibble looks like later today.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TinyTails said:


> Yes we did  Our order came Friday I got the ancestral grain chicken and also the cod. The pups like it so far and have have good poops. Kitty is happy with her grain free chicken as well. Ill post some pictures of what the kibble looks like later today.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awesome! Can't wait to see it. Still waiting on samples. I did get the new Fromm flavor yesterday and they all love it so I was happy. I'm really looking forward to trying farmima too! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Have you gotten the samples yet? I totally forgot to post pics


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TinyTails said:


> Have you gotten the samples yet? I totally forgot to post pics
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No!! I messaged him on fb again, something about missing DHL and he will get them out soon. Who knows!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> No!! I messaged him on fb again, something about missing DHL and he will get them out soon. Who knows!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What the heck is DHL? Lol.

The samples come all the way from NJ and I live in California and got mine in a day! My Chi loved it and I already got my bag from Chewy. The kibble is huge but my dog has no problem at all eating them.

Hope you get to try it soon! Seems like most dogs go crazy for it haha.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

My pups have been eating the Farmina since April now and are doing great on it  This is the first kibble they actually enjoy eating, my male that is super picky actually waits for his breakfast now and will even eat the kibble plain. They get the Ancestrial grain chicken for breakfast and still THK for dinner.


----------

